
41% of museums don't know how dogs actually walk - mad44
http://www.collisiondetection.net/mt/archives/2009/02/41_of_museums_d.php
======
dmv
Dog gait is fascinating. My dog "single tracks" -- his front and rear prints
converge. As he walks faster in snow (so I can see it), the prints converge
from : : to . .

You can kind of see the principle in a photo on his (very old) page:
<http://corvis.catell.us/>

When he runs free, it is a straight line of four prints and then a body
length: . . . . . . . .

I'm surprised I can't easily find pictures of this. German Shepherds do this,
as do many other dogs.
<http://www.dpca.org/JEC/illustrated_standard/Gait/gait.htm>

In snow, it is obvious why this is advantageous. And yet I've never seen a
museum use this print pattern in their "follow the stickers to a display"
tricks.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
> _... a dog ... step with their left hind leg, followed by their left
> foreleg, then the right hind leg and the right foreleg._

So let's see, that means it goes: left-rear, left-front, right-rear, right-
front, left-rear, left-front, right-rear, right-front, ...

> _that dog in the Finland museum is shoving its right front paw forward,
> followed by its back left paw._

Yes - according to the sequence he just listed, this is correct, it's just at
a different part of the cycle.

The blogger appears not to know how to check his facts.

